#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE main 2013 rank prediction! Please Help

## aditya bhandari

Jee main score is 196 and cbse board aggreagate is 87%.What rank can I expect?Home state is Delhi,Will I get any branch in DCE or NSIT?





  Similar Threads: JEE Main Rank Predictor 2013 | Expected rank for JEE Main 2013 jee main 2013 rank prediction Prediction of jee mains 2013 rank Jee main rank cut off 2013

----------


## Ankan sobti

> Jee main score is 196 and cbse board aggreagate is 87%.What rank can I expect?Home state is Delhi,Will I get any branch in DCE or NSIT?


Hey 
      your approx rank would be more than 10000...... Because of your domicile quota u have fair chances to get DTU.... What is your preferred branch??

----------


## diveyjot

i got jee main score 158 and 85 % in cbse borads    chandigarh residence  any chances of a gud nits ..??

----------


## aditya bhandari

How much will board marks affect jee main rank?This morning I read somewhere that students who will score 92% in CBSE boards will
be 60 marks ahead of the person who scores 87% in the same board.Is 87% a descent score?

----------


## neharika aggarwal

> i got jee main score 158 and 85 % in cbse borads    chandigarh residence  any chances of a gud nits ..??


Hey,  
      Ypur approx rank would be around 31000.... with this rank u can get textile and bio tech in nit jalandhar because of your domicile quota ..... What is your preferred branch ??

----------


## neharika aggarwal

> How much will board marks affect jee main rank?This morning I read somewhere that students who will score 92% in CBSE boards will
> be 60 marks ahead of the person who scores 87% in the same board.Is 87% a descent score?


Hey,
       There are 40% weightage of boards marks in total score.... The distribution is like if a student got 87% and another one got 92% so the difference is about 5% so the marks difference will be 12.... Means the student got 92% will be 12 marks ahead of the student who got 87%....  so you don't wry about that....  :):

----------


## aditya bhandari

They are not taking the board percentage into account.The percentile of the board will be taken into account now according to the new normalisation thing.It is a fact that if a student gets 100 in mains and his board percentile is 99 his overall score out of 360 will be 198

----------


## diveyjot

wat abt pec chandigarh   preferred is mechanical or electricals ..

----------


## arjun middha

sir i got 109 marks in jee mains and expected marks in xii is 87% from delhi board. what is possiblity for me in dtu?

----------


## neharika aggarwal

> wat abt pec chandigarh   preferred is mechanical or electricals ..


With this rank you have very less chances to get pec... You should try for another colgs also  :):

----------


## neharika aggarwal

> sir i got 109 marks in jee mains and expected marks in xii is 87% from delhi board. what is possiblity for me in dtu?


Hey,
       Your rank would be more than 100000............. With this rank you have very less chances to get dtu ..... What is your category ??

----------


## ankurverma1994

I have got 164 marks in JEE main. Board percentage is 87.17% (ISC 2012). Home State=U.P. Which private college should i look for. Preffered branches: any top core branches like CS, ECE, Mechanical, Civil, IT

----------


## neharika aggarwal

> I have got 164 marks in JEE main. Board percentage is 87.17% (ISC 2012). Home State=U.P. Which private college should i look for. Preffered branches: any top core branches like CS, ECE, Mechanical, Civil, IT


Hey,
       Your rank would be less than 30000... with this rank u can't get mnnit allahabad even with domicile quota ... so i just suggest u to try for good private colgs if you wanna go for core branches  :):

----------


## ankurverma1994

> Hey,
>        Your rank would be less than 30000... with this rank u can't get mnnit allahabad even with domicile quota ... so i just suggest u to try for good private colgs if you wanna go for core branches


Which private colleges should i look for?

----------


## rok43

> Which private colleges should i look for?


I hav 91 in JEE(Main) and is from Kerala, OBC-NCL.
Which pvt. colleges shud I try for ??
plz help....I wanna decide fast..

----------


## ujstyles

hey, 
i got 276 marks in jee mains(general) and my cbsc board %is 63 . 
What would be my rank.
Can i get NIT Delhi with home state delhi or any other nit? :(:

----------


## Khanak Chattergi

> hey, 
> i got 276 marks in jee mains(general) and my cbsc board %is 63 . 
> What would be my rank.
> Can i get NIT Delhi with home state delhi or any other nit?


Hey don't wry your approx rank would be less than 2000.... and because of your home state you can easily get admission in dtu or nsit ... All the very best  :):

----------


## ujstyles

hey 
i got 53% in pcm and 63% overall, 
my marks in jee mains is 276 
my home state is delhi can i get in dtu or nsit??????

----------


## coolplayer160

jee main score 222 cbse board-86%

n   jee main score 212 .cbse board 85% .....   home state delhi.... can we get software at dtu......! dtu.....!!!!!!!

----------


## Nikhil Khurana 43

jee main score 222 cbse board-86%

n jee main score 212 .cbse board 85% ..... home state delhi.... can we get software at dtu......! dtu.....!!!!!!!

----------


## shubham1265

> How much will board marks affect jee main rank?This morning I read somewhere that students who will score 92% in CBSE boards will be 60 marks ahead of the person who scores 87% in the same board.Is 87% a descent score?


   Not 60, but there would be a difference of about 30 marks acc. to normalisation formula which is a huge difference. Well this time 87% isn't a decent score for jee mains

----------


## sabithalibn95

i got 123 in jee main and 96.5 in 12th exam..whats my rank...and will i be able to get seat in nitk,karnataka

----------


## alisha926

i got 167 in jee mains and 91% in cbse board in 2012.. i m frm general category from up.. what will be my expexted rank and which college can i get????

----------


## shubham1265

> Hey don't wry your approx rank would be less than 2000.... and because of your home state you can easily get admission in dtu or nsit ... All the very best


   With 63% in cbse board you are predicting the rank to be less than 2000!!!!  According to new normalisation formula he can't get anything better than 15k. Please don't predict unless you are very sure. You are just predicting on the basis of jee main marks.Even a 160 marks and 95% in cbse would be ahead than him.

----------


## rooniie

i scored 141 in jee mains n got 88% in board n i belong to OBC-NCL , what is my expected rank n can i get admission in some good college in core branches ?

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> i scored 141 in jee mains n got 88% in board n i belong to OBC-NCL , what is my expected rank n can i get admission in some good college in core branches ?


Hey,
       your approx rank would be less than 30000...... Could you plz tel me your home state???

----------


## Ankur134

161 marks in jee main
92.6% in cbse boards
general category
i m from chandigarh... what wud b my expected rank? and can i get niit? and then which branch???

----------


## Shreya singh

> 161 marks in jee main
> 92.6% in cbse boards
> general category
> i m from chandigarh... what wud b my expected rank? and can i get niit? and then which branch???


Your rank would be around 19000. U have fair chances to get nit jalandhar so go for it. this is the best option for u  :):

----------


## Ankur134

really u think that?? because from some other source it said i wud get 35,000 to 40,000

i dont know what to do...

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> really u think that?? because from some other source it said i wud get 35,000 to 40,000
> 
> i dont know what to do...


What is your AL rank??

----------


## Ankur134

i got 26264 rank.. n i passed my skul frm chandigarh so i m not gettin home state quota for nit jalandhar... what shud i do now??

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> i got 26264 rank.. n i passed my skul frm chandigarh so i m not gettin home state quota for nit jalandhar... what shud i do now??


You can get chemical branch in nit jalandhar because of home state quota..  :):

----------


## Ankur134

dude i am saying that i m not getting home state quota... as my state of eligiblitily is chandigarh

----------

